# Detroit's Efforts to Improve EMS Response Includes Dual-Role Fire/EMS



## medicsb (Jan 5, 2016)

http://www.jems.com/articles/print/...ems-response-includes-dual-role-fire-ems.html

"So, while firefighters began receiving medical first responder training, Detroit’s EMTs and paramedics began attending the fire academy. Eventually, Jenkins says, the fire department will respond to emergencies with 43 ALS fire engines and trucks, plus another 29 BLS-certified engines."

----
Commentary: A city that is so strapped for cash has been convinced to put money toward ALS engines.  Again, where is the evidence for this approach?  This will only serve to bilk the tax payer for a sham service.


----------



## ERDoc (Jan 5, 2016)

Why not cross train everyone as police officers, firefighters AND paramedics?  Then you have all the bases covered.


----------



## chaz90 (Jan 5, 2016)

ERDoc said:


> Why not cross train everyone as police officers, firefighters AND paramedics?  Then you have all the bases covered.


http://sunnyvale.ca.gov/Departments/PublicSafety/Recruiting.aspx

http://www.kalamazoopublicsafety.org


----------



## Tigger (Jan 5, 2016)

There is a great chance here to show how effective providing more ambulances to a broken ambulance might be. Guess we'll never know...


----------



## NY Metro Area EMT (Jan 10, 2016)

ERDoc said:


> Why not cross train everyone as police officers, firefighters AND paramedics?  Then you have all the bases covered.


That's a lot of training for an individual. Paramedic training alone typically ranges from 18 months to two years. I personally do not believe that someone who is cross-trained and certified as a cop/ff/and medic or EMT would be as efficient as an individual who is solely certified as a police officer or firefighter. Firefighting and policing are two public safety disciplines that are best kept separate. Just my opinion.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jan 10, 2016)

Ems and fire are two separate disciplines that should idealy be kept separate too


----------



## NY Metro Area EMT (Jan 10, 2016)

TransportJockey said:


> Ems and fire are two separate disciplines that should idealy be kept separate too


Having firefighters trained and certified as medics is questionable but not as out there as combining all three realms of public safety - firefighting, EMS, and local law enforcement - into one discipline. However, I do see the merit is some overlap with EMS duties with firefighters and police officers namely as trained and certified EMRs.


----------



## EpiEMS (Jan 10, 2016)

medicsb said:


> "So, while firefighters began receiving medical first responder training, Detroit’s EMTs and paramedics began attending the fire academy. Eventually, Jenkins says, the fire department will respond to emergencies with 43 ALS fire engines and trucks, plus another 29 BLS-certified engines."
> 
> ----
> Commentary: A city that is so strapped for cash has been convinced to put money toward ALS engines.  Again, where is the evidence for this approach?  This will only serve to bilk the tax payer for a sham service.



The ALS engines & trucks are quite bothersome...BLS, sure, but having all the extra non-transporting apparatus? What a waste! They'd be better off buying a couple of ALS fly-cars...

Unreal. This is one of the many problems with American EMS, in a nutshell.


----------



## samiam (Jan 22, 2016)

chaz90 said:


> http://www.kalamazoopublicsafety.org


All the kalamazoo guys/gals are great but their actual transports are done by Life. The police and fire show up and provide preliminary care until a life unit gets there.


----------



## RedAirplane (Jan 29, 2016)

I don't understand why this is better than--
1. Sending (existing) engines as BLS first response
2. Adding more ALS ambulances.


----------



## Chad (Jan 31, 2016)

There was an article on the Detroit News site last November about Detroit possibly getting some Hatzalah volunteer units. I can not post a link yet since I am a new member but if anyone is curious just google:
*Howes: Israeli volunteer rescue concept eyeing Detroit*
.


----------

